# Kitten getting poop on her feet problem?!



## gingerfred (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi there,
I'm fairly new to cat ownership, but did plenty of research before committing.

I have a bit of a problem: We have two 9 week old kittens (one male, one female) and have had them for just one week. They both use the litter tray, BUT the female kitten hasn't quite got the knack.

I kept finding bits of litter with poop stuck to it, all over the place- on the carpet, settee, etc. I've found out how it gets there; the female kitten makes a huge "song and dance" over burying her poo. In doing so she treads in it, and gets it stuck in her paws. She then leaves the tray and runs around leaving it all over the place.

Any ideas?
I provided them with two trays, but they use the same one. Same lit (Catsan) as breeder used. I clean the tray out constantly (amazing how often they go!).
Will she grow out of it?
Should I use a different lit?
Help!!


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I've just ordered a cat litter mat from ZooPlus as I noticed Willow wiping her feet on the side of the tray  - I will find the link - it might help

http://www.zooplus.co.uk/shop/cats/cat_litter_litter_boxes/deo_accessoires/litter_box_mats/98041

Its in the sale too


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

well, she makes a better try than my 13 week (!!??how did that happen?) kitten

he just scratches the side of tray & not actual litter - grr :cursing: :cursing: 

then wonders why it still smells 

yours is clearly smarter!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

ummmmmmmmmmmmm does your tray have high sides or low sides as there are many types around.............. my kitten got on better with the adult tray rather than the shallow kitten tray... she flung the litter all over the place with the kitten tray and had mess on the floor around it and used to walk straight through it....poop an all.......................... but ha ha he he not any more!!! she can jump and fling the litter around as much as she likes now then has to jump out slightly leaving nice clean feet...

try a change it may work. x


----------



## gingerfred (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and suggestions.
I have combined a couple of them together:

I've ordered a very big, hooded litter tray and one of those mats. My thinking being that a big tray will hopefully leave room for if they both go in together (they seem to occasionally!), they won't be able to fling the lit everywhere, have to climb out through a flap, and have to exit over the mat 

Just hope they use it!!


----------

